# How do you get/keep weight on a flemish giant?



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I have a really energetic rabbit. Once hes so energetic its hard for him to keep his weight on (hes a flemish giant so hes sapposed to be fat/heavy). Well the question is, how do I keep weight on a rabbit thats like this?


----------



## Shelia's Bunny Barn (May 19, 2011)

You may want to consider providing your rabbit with free feed. (Have feed available 24-7). This will allow the rabbit to munch when needed. Another way to add weight to your rabbit is to give it a 1/4 slice of sweet potatoe a few times a week. The sweet potatoes is loaded with sugars that will help make your bunny "fill in".


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 19, 2011)

I feed calf manna to my baby rabbits that need to gain wait. I beleive it can also work for keeping weight on adult rabbits.


----------



## flemish lops (May 19, 2011)

I do give my rabbit enough food to last him all day long, hes just not a big eater. I have never fed any of my rabbits calf manna so im not quite sure what it is. Ill try the potatoes for now.
 Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## terri9630 (May 23, 2011)

We use calf mana for any animal that needs weight around here.


----------



## rabbitgeek (May 24, 2011)

How old is the rabbit and how much does he weigh?

Flemish should be massive but not necessarily fat. 

Fat will impair the overall health and life expectancy.

He's not boney is he? How much are you feeding him each day?

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 2, 2011)

My flemish giant is about 1 year and 3 months old. I put enough food in for him to eat whenever he wants to.
Im not quite sure about the weight so I'll have to check some time today.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 7, 2011)

I just weighed my buck flemish giant and he is only 12 lbs.  Male flemish giants are suppose to be 13 lbs or heavyer.  
I noticed that my rabbits does something very weard, he chews his fur off/ or eats it.  There is patches of fur gone from his tummy and his sides. I know its not from any thing like mites/ bugs because I cought him once with some fur in his mouth. I read that this is from being bored. Is this true? Has anyone have problems with a bucks eating there fur/ or mabey pulls if off?


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't that problem with a buck, but I did have a doe that if bored would chew her toe off, yep completely off.  I gave her a bunch of toys (which isn't usual for me as I raise meat rabbits)  And she never did it again.  As long as I keep bringing toys she doesn't chew.  Even if it is just a paper towel roll with a treat in the middle and straw packed in the ends.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 9, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I haven't that problem with a buck, but I did have a doe that if bored would chew her toe off, yep completely off.  I gave her a bunch of toys (which isn't usual for me as I raise meat rabbits)  And she never did it again.  As long as I keep bringing toys she doesn't chew.  Even if it is just a paper towel roll with a treat in the middle and straw packed in the ends.


Ouch, she chewed her toe off? I didn't know a rabbit could be that bored. I guess I'll try finding some thing to put in his cage. Thanks


----------



## dewey (Jun 9, 2011)

I raise mostly meat rabbits and make sure they all have toys and things to chew on.   For cheap chewies I cut 2x2's into blocks, they also love to toss around small empty cans (like smooth edged tuna cans), and little fake eggs, pinecones, and non chewable balls to roll around.


----------

